# AMAZING REVERB 99$ offer ends today !!!!



## ed buller (Jul 26, 2019)

This is an extraordinarily simple and stunning reverb !!!









Sonsig Rev-A - Relab Development ApS


UPDATE COMING SOON! – M1 Native & VST3 (FREE for purchasers) Take the next step on the evolutionary path of digital reverb Sonsig Rev-A Classic Algorithmic Reverb – Revitalized Sonsig Rev-A combines traditional true-stereo algorithmic reverb with advanced modern filter and modulation controls in...




relabdevelopment.com






Best

ed


----------



## wst3 (Jul 26, 2019)

missed that announcement - too late to give it a try at the intro price - might be for the better, I've got too many reverb plugins already, not that this trivial detail has stopped me in the past<G>!


----------



## Garlu (Jul 27, 2019)

@ed buller , what does it work better for? what about CPU use?

I have many good reverbs, but, always open for suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jul 27, 2019)

Intro pricing of $99 was extended until the end of August. 

*ducks a right hook from wst3*


----------



## ed buller (Jul 27, 2019)

Garlu said:


> @ed buller , what does it work better for? what about CPU use?
> 
> I have many good reverbs, but, always open for suggestions. Thanks!




Works for everything I have thrown at it sofar. Much more realistic than every verb I have. And very simple to use. Sounds as good as something 100 times the price TBH. No nasty ringing or phasing. Simple controls

best


ed


----------



## Garlu (Jul 28, 2019)

ed buller said:


> Works for everything I have thrown at it sofar. Much more realistic than every verb I have. And very simple to use. Sounds as good as something 100 times the price TBH. No nasty ringing or phasing. Simple controls
> 
> best
> 
> ...


Many thanks for the response, @ed buller !!! I think I'll get it then! 

Best!


----------



## Per Boysen (Jul 28, 2019)

I was going to buy it, but ouch... my iLook is still not found after moving the HQ last year. Seems I have to skip over this one.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Aug 22, 2019)

OK, this is plugin is going on my TOP list for the year, along with Valhalla Delay (and one or two others). I didn't think I'd ever find something I'd like better than Valhalla Vintage Verb. In fact, that plugin is largely retired now, thanks to Sonsig. Why? Because VVV has this mid-range build up that has to be accounted for, whereas Sonsig is just easy to dial in and sounds so smooooooth.

Is Sonsig perfect? No - I wish it had more control over the frequencies, and I'd like to be able to see the values as I dial them in (yes, it supposed to be by ear, but I like numbers, too). Does it sound WAY more expensive than the current $99 sale. Abso-frickin'-lutely. I'm continually blown away.

GET THIS REVERB. Especially before the sale is over on Aug 31


----------



## emid (Aug 24, 2019)

I was about to pull the trigger as it sounds amazing but when listening to the demos on kvr I had the impression that similar results can be achieved with Blackhole reverb which I have. However Relab is more warm and, as @ed buller, said not tinny. Please correct me.

And if someone has both, is it worth getting Relab? Thanks


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Aug 24, 2019)

Blackhole is an effect reverb. Sonsig is a general purpose reverb.

If Blackhole meets your reverb needs, then that's that. If you want or need more flexibility, including short reverbs, this is one to consider.


----------



## jtnyc (Aug 24, 2019)

I downloaded the demo and A B'ed it with FF ProR, Valhalla Room and the RC 224-480's. While it sounds good, it adds nothing special or unique to what I already have.


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 24, 2019)

jtnyc said:


> I downloaded the demo and A B'ed it with FF ProR, Valhalla Room and the RC 224-480's. While it sounds good, it adds nothing special or unique to what I already have.



My reaction precisely ……… no specific criticisms, just nothing special at all compared to range of respected reverbs collected over time. 
Valhalla gets much use, but many others incl Blackhole, NI_ K12U, several Plugin Alliance …...


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Aug 24, 2019)

I felt exactly the same when demoing it. Then I bought it. And over time the other reverbs have fallen away. Now it's either Nimbus or Sonsig. Or Blackhole or Shimmer if I need an effect.

The difference is not huge. However, there's something special about Sonsig to my ears. But , that's me! Lots of great reverbs out there.


----------



## LinusW (Aug 27, 2019)

Thanks @ed buller I would have missed this opportunity otherwise. 
I thought I had all the reverbs I needed but Sonsig RevA was so awesome. It's somewhere between D16 Toraverb and Exponential Audio R2, but with freeze added.


----------



## Francis Bourre (Aug 28, 2019)

Was not fully convinced after some demo. Sound is not bad, UI is intuitive, but nothing groundbreaking. Btw, the price is fair.


----------

